# Need help Identifying and pricing these!



## suzib88 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi,

I'll be totally honest I am not much of a camera expert. However I was clearing out my late grandfathers house and stumbled upon a box of cameras, lens' and other such things, Now the only thing I can tell by looking at them is some of them are old. Will upload some pictures (please dont judge my terrible skills) here and I am really hoping someone can perhaps help me figure out what they are. and what they are worth as I need to get rid to pay for my upcoming wedding! 


 

This first one has no identifying marks that I can see, To be honest it wasnt until I took this picture I even realised it opened! Any ideas?

  

From what I can figure out on this its a Zivnon lens? 80-205mm again no idea so any insight would help.

 
Another lens. This time the box tells me what it is but am just curious to know if its worth anything?
 

this one is a yashica full automatic again curious to worth

 
This one I was impressed to find the manual still with it. Have read a bit about it

 

This one I thought was adorable! its a kodak Brownie flash B whatever that means!

 
Now I am old enough to remember Polaroid but this ones a super color 535 SE does that mean anything special?!

  

Now I have no idea what these are so any input would be fantastic!
 This is a Zenit, which again means nothing to me!

 and  I am assuming (although I could be wrong) that this is a flash?

As I said any advice on what they are/ are worth would be fantastic and should I sell them as a job lot or individually? 

Thanks very much!


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 1, 2014)

I think that Zenit is a russian made camera. No idea on value of anything though, sorry.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 1, 2014)

No idea on the little folder at the top of the list, but it looks pretty rough.  The Brownie 'B' is probably the jewel in the lot and at BEST you might get $75 for it.  The Zenit, the lenses and the movie camera are all old 70s Soviet-era stuff.  The whole lot on a good day might fetch $150-200.  The two items you didn't know about are light meters, for measuring ambient light and determining exposure information.


----------



## Designer (Nov 1, 2014)

There might be some collector value in some of these, but to get a better evaluation, someone knowledgeable needs to look at everything in person.  Try taking the lot to a local camera store.

The two things you questioned are  light meters.


----------

